
Ask HN: Who is firing? (April 2017) - stale2002
Question in the title.<p>Post any companies that are having layoffs, mass firings, unusual churn, etc. If possible, please identify the company or as much specifics so you can help others in the community.<p>Other valid discussions include: The Tech Bubble, people leaving Uber, H1B visas, and the SF housing crisis.
======
seattle_spring
Zozi laid off 40% of their staff of ~100 last week:
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/01/zozis-ousted-ceo-sues-
boar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/01/zozis-ousted-ceo-sues-board-
following-last-weeks-layoffs/)

------
taude
Probably not a good hacker news topic, but it would be nice to have a website
that documented health of companies/industry. I know enough people who've been
laid off from tech startups, and I think the general glow of them is fading
with a lot of people who've worked hard the last five years without much to
show for it except some good stories. It's be nice to honestly cover both
sides of the growth/decline cycle.

------
JSeymourATL
Durham's Windsor Circle cuts 46% of staff in strategy pivot... >
[http://wraltechwire.com/windsor-circle-s-ceo-on-pivot-
layoff...](http://wraltechwire.com/windsor-circle-s-ceo-on-pivot-layoffs-buck-
stops-with-me-/16601424/)

------
shivaodin
Akamai is firing people from all of its locations.

------
crestedtazo
Why are threads like this allowed on HN?

Surely joke threads like this, intending to rip-off and poke fun at "Who's
Hiring" threads are against HN guidelines, no?

Does the community actually find these threads useful or are they mainly a way
for people to collect upboats?

~~~
zer00eyz
Honestly, I think something like this is a good idea.

The fact that it is even here and getting up votes should tell you how the
members of HN are feeling about prospects right now.

To borrow from the magic 8ball some of us keep getting "outlook not good"

